# Face Shield advice wanted



## SteveJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, just read the post by Chuck (Tellicoturning) responding to todddarling1's request for help supplying his son with kits and blanks for servicemen.  Chuck included a picture of his mug shot after taking a bowl to the face.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/help-my-son-out-106503/index3.html

I have never used a face shield.  Hardly ever turn anything other than pens at the present time.  A year ago I took a racquetball to the eye (I will spare you the pictures).  My eye has been messed up since and I have an appointment Friday to schedule surgery which hopefully will repair the remaining damage.

Chuck's picture scared me into getting a face shield.  (I can't afford to miss another month of work....)

So I am looking for a recommendation for what face shield I ought to purchase.  Harbor Freight has a shop in town, so I could pick up one of theirs.  Otherwise I am reduced to ordering over the internet.  Any suggestions are welcome.

Steve

And thanks Chuck for posting that picture.  I hope your eye is okay now.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 24, 2013)

Try them on---buy the one you will really WEAR!!

I have the airshield--great "helmet".  But, I only wear it when turning cocobolo (I'm allergic to it), cause I'm not real comfortable when I can't hear the wood or resin.

Goggles I will WEAR.  A drop-down mask would hit the ceiling (not a lot of clearance).

So, you see I have a variety of excuses----find the shield or goggles you really WILL WEAR!!

Ed


----------



## plantman (Apr 24, 2013)

Steve; Any face shield that flips up will do. In pen turning, anything that comes at you will usualy be small in nature. You don't want it in your eyes, but it's not going to knock you off your feet. HF has good ones.  Jim  S


----------



## JLewis (Apr 24, 2013)

One of the magazines just had an article on face shields. Covered the rating system and special little letters that you should look for. Surprised me that the HF/Lowes style ranked so well compared to some of the higher end respirator/face shields. I will try and find the magazine. Notice I did not use brand names as I cannot guarantee which shields were great and which were lacking. But mainly you should have something, it only takes a small splinter or chip off a turning tool to change eeverything.


----------



## nanosec12 (Apr 24, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Try them on---buy the one you will really WEAR!!
> 
> Ed



I can't agree more...any faceshield will look good hanging on a wall, and if thats all your going to do with it don't bother buying one.  However, the one that is comfortable enough that you WILL wear it is the right one.

Any ANSI certified one is better than none at all


----------



## thewishman (Apr 24, 2013)

I have used a Harbor Freight face shield for several years. Only had one ding from the lathe, but it buys me peace of mind.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Apr 25, 2013)

Let me tell ya, IF I didn't have one on when I was drilling out a blank I would either not have a left eye or that plus a broken ocular bone, cheek bone, and loss of my left eye.  I had a Large Jacob's chuck as I was extracting it out of the blank stay in the blank then come flying at me.  I am glad that I had my Face Shield on...


----------



## monophoto (Apr 25, 2013)

HF has two face shields.  The less expensive model (<$5) is flimsy, but it's better than nothing.  The better model is about $15 and has a supposedly replaceable lens - the problem is that HF doesn't appear to carry replacements, and the places that do charge a young fortune for shipping, so it's really cheaper to replace the entire unit when necessary.

I'm currently using a 3M face shield that appears to be very similar to the 'better' HF model, and the price is only a few dollars more.  I was happy with the HF unit, but the the slightly lower cost wasn't worth the 50mile round trip drive to get to HF when I could buy the 3M at Lowes.

My experience is that face shields last about a year.  The issue is scratching.  The lens accumulates a static charge that attracts dust like crazy, and the process of clearing the dust results in scratching.  

Capt Eddie suggested using a automotive surface protectant on face shield lenses to help manage the dust problem.  Its a silicone product that supposedly makes the lens attract less dust.  My experience is that it doesn't work all that well, and the process of applying it also adds to the scratching problem.  So I use an old paint brush to knock off the dust instead.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 25, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> Let me tell ya, IF I didn't have one on when I was drilling out a blank I would either not have a left eye or that plus a broken ocular bone, cheek bone, and loss of my left eye.  I had a Large Jacob's chuck as I was extracting it out of the blank stay in the blank then come flying at me.  I am glad that I had my Face Shield on...



Had this happen once early in too.  Additionally, I always keep a hand on the chuck itself as I'm winding it back.


----------



## rholiday (Apr 25, 2013)

Starting on the 27th, Woodcraft will have the Bionic face shield on sale for $46.99.  This is more than you need for chips and dust, but needed if you have bowls or chucks flying at you.  Just my opinion.  Currently use the Racal Airlite, but would like to upgrade to the Trend Airshield for better protection.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2013)

nanosec12 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Try them on---buy the one you will really WEAR!!
> ...



I will add my agreement to this... my face shield hangs immediately above the lathe headstock and I reach up for it before I turn the lathe on... I actually find myself sometimes forgetting to take it off and will be walking around doing other things.... I've even tried to take a sip of water with the shield in place... usually doesn't work very well. :biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 25, 2013)

TellicoTurning said:


> nanosec12 said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...




I've done worse, cleared my throat and , well you know.....  Sneezing can get messy also


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 25, 2013)

I use the Trend Airshield.  I had a bowl come out a chuck at about 900 RPM and tag me in the forehead while I was wearing the shield.  So glad I was wearing it.  

The most useless protection devices are those that are on a peg on the wall.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 25, 2013)

rholiday said:


> Starting on the 27th, Woodcraft will have the Bionic face shield on sale for $46.99. This is more than you need for chips and dust, but needed if you have bowls or chucks flying at you. Just my opinion. Currently use the Racal Airlite, but would like to upgrade to the Trend Airshield for better protection.


 
Amazon has them for $34.33

Uvex S8510 Bionic Shield, Black Matte Face Shield, Clear Polycarbonate Anti-Fog/Hardcoat Lens - Amazon.com


----------



## Haynie (Apr 25, 2013)

I have one from home depot.  It has survived chipping concrete, flying blanks, the parts of a broken grinder wheel, part of a chipped chop saw wheel, and the handle of a rake I stepped on like some dumb cartoon character.

It is pretty scratched up but the best 14 or so dollars I have spent.  It has an adjustable head thing.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 25, 2013)

I use the bionic face shield for 100% of stuff because other face shields and safety glasses actualy let chips ricochet up into my eyes.  Very happy, I just have to clean it with glass cleaner occassionally. It is $37 on amazon.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a friend that has a brand new Trend Airshield he wants to sell...he won it in a raffle and already has an Airstream.

PM me if interested.


----------



## gbpens (Apr 25, 2013)

It can get very warm under a face shield/helmet so look for one that blows filtered air across your face. It will give youeye protection as well as filtered air while keeping you comfortable.


----------



## JLewis (Apr 25, 2013)

American Woodturner, page 14 contains the article I was mentioning earlier in this thread.


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to track down a copy of it!


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 25, 2013)

There are only two reasons for a failure to use BOTH breathing and impact protection...ignorance and/or arrogance. Sawdust of any kind is a lung irritant...dozens of studies prove it. A fast moving piece of anything stuck in your eye will be the last word before "I only turn pens". After years of taking care of people that don’t care enough about their families or themselves, you get one piece of advice…change your bad habits, now. There are dozens of references to breathing protection under the search function.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 25, 2013)

For face shields you want to look for "Z87.1 and CSA Z94.3 standards" or Z87+ standards.  There is some confusion about how the standard is specified.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 25, 2013)

triw51 said:


> rholiday said:
> 
> 
> > Starting on the 27th, Woodcraft will have the Bionic face shield on sale for $46.99. This is more than you need for chips and dust, but needed if you have bowls or chucks flying at you. Just my opinion. Currently use the Racal Airlite, but would like to upgrade to the Trend Airshield for better protection.
> ...



I got the Bionic Shield last summer/fall and have been using it pretty regularly since. It's lightweight and comfortable yet a lot tougher than the flimsy shields you find at Harbor Freight, Lowes and Home Depot. I say "pretty regularly" because I'm used to not wearing one at all and am still in the process of re-training my brain to grab it and put it on before turning. 

I would like to try one of the Trend Airshields, but they're too rich for my budget at this time. And several hundred dollars for something I might not like (as Ed mentioned above) would not be a very prudent purchase.


----------

